# Philips 42PFL7623D/10 Sound /bass



## rigby1987 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello i wonder if anyone could help me i posted this before but it hasnt shown up on the forum .

I have a 42PFL7623D/10 ambilight tv that i am having a problem with . Im wanting to turn the bass off completely as i live in a flat and have neighbors below me . I have tried turning the sliders on the equalizer all the way down to no avail.

I have also upgraded the software firmware to the latest via usb which hasnt changed . The thing is on default settings its good sound dont get me wrong i like the bass but it would be nice to turn it off completely at night which so far i have been able to do . when i turn the levels down it does reduce the bass but im wanting to completely kill it for night time say for if i want to watch a dvd . 

I was thinking is the only option buying some external speakers and having them as my main source of audio output so i could maybe change the bass level of them?

Any help would be great , I have added a link to the picture of the connection the tv has . Thanks in advance

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/8zinrfujo9ws4fu/AABBfThPu6myASqr7aM5Ehjua


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can't completely remove bass using standard controls without totally ruining sound quality. Even a normal speaking voice of a man has "bass". So removing all bass from the audio could actually remove vocals. 

TV's generally have really crappy speakers anyway, much less produce a large amount of bass (at least none that I've used, and not at moderate to low volume). The biggest control is the volume. Unless you have the volume cranked really high, I don't see how your neighbors can have anything to complain about.

You could use headphones. Most TV's have a headphone output.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If the TV is free-standing, a sort of working 'botch'-job would be to sit the TV on a block of foam (either foam-rubber or styrofoam), as long as it's stiff enough to support the weight without the TV falling over - 1"-1.5" should be thick enough to dampen the bass from the furniture/floor to the neighbours :wink:

Also, does the TV have 'preset' sounds i.e. 'Movie', 'Standard', 'Clear-Voice' etc? If present, the 'Clear-voice' should reduce the bass enough to hear the TV talking, without the neighbours listening in.


----------

